# ..



## sb123 (Nov 9, 2008)

..


----------



## TheLongRoad (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi,

I don't know how far you are into your explorations but I am about to head over to the Clinic of Reproductive Medicine in Zlin, CZ.
There was pretty much no waiting time for DE, just the amount of time it took to get the drugs, test results and take medications - maybe 8-10 weeks. Our coordinator Dianna is lovely. Lots of ladies from the Zlin group have travelled with their children and the clinic is child friendly. Zlin is a smallish town and is easy to get to on the train and bus from Prague. For kids there is a nice zoo. It is 4500 euro for a basic donor egg cycle. This clinic is a sister clinic to Reprofit in Brno, which has a very long waiting time. I was able to request what I preferred from a donor such as blood type, appearance, previous live births either through donation or their own etc...

I'm not sure if you have contacted them but if not I really recommend them.

All the best for your DE journey!


----------

